# Question about the old Jointech



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

IPM-1 with fence system. I was given one along with templates and instructions, but I'm so new to all of this that I don't fully understand how to use it. Is there an instructional video anywhere? Thanks all.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

HERE is the url for the Jointech customer service. Maybe they can help.


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks I'll give it a try.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

You likely won't get much help from Jointech as the company appears to be nearly out of business. They haven't even been reliably answering phone calls. The president and creator of the technical designs for their products died several years ago and I've heard that a family member is trying to handle what's left of the business.

I don't believe they ever made an instructional video for the IPM-1, or at least I never received or heard of one existing for it. I have an IPM-1 that I bought a few months after they came on the market and I frequently use it on my router table. I use it mostly as just a precision fence, but have done a small bit of dovetailing with it using the provided templates.

If you have any questions I may be able to help you. Send me a PM.

CharleyL


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Charley,
I have a Jointech Saw Train and hate to see the demise of the company. It's a great concept. 
It's a great business opportunity for someone, don't you think?


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks guys. I know it's a good fence, but I don't need a fence, lol. It's got the directions booklet with all the templates. It's almost like new as he didn't use it that much (no wonder he just threw it in with the purchase, lol). I may just put it on Craig's list as I have a few other tools, jigs to sell. Charley, I'll let you know. Thanks so much.


----------



## bruce thom (Apr 2, 2008)

I have recently purchased items from Jointech and they appear to still be in business.
They also have a video which can be purcchased.
I have also used the Incra system and they appear to be quite the same. The Jointech router assembly is a little sturdier and each has benefits.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

If you decide to sell it, please send me a PM. I could use another if the price is reasonable.

CharleyL


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

I did a google search go here and read about them . If you haven't all ready do so jointech out of busisness - Google Search


----------



## misterboo (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm thinking bad service since their website has sale price and information updates in the last week. Just looked at their site after seeing this thread as I had never heard of anyone other thn Incra on the market for this type of system.


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

Guys, thanks. I also just round the stop for the system etc...I think he bought their top of the line system as I think there was a sled in there too. I was in a hurry and looking for something else do I didn't open the bag. It's sturdy as heck and I'd probably use it if I can figure it all out. It's all about red and black lines for pins and tails, so it's not rocket science and the premise is easy to understand. I just need to learn to use the fence and all the adjustments. Not sure if I will as I want the Akeda 24" system, but they are sold out. I don't know how they can run a business where you can't buy their flagship product. I tried finding one used on Ebay etc, but none to be had. 

Well, it's time to buy a marking knife as I have sharpened all my chisels and I'll practice hand cutting the dovetails. I may just make the darn knife as my mentor told me to stay away from the wheel markers as they don't cut a deep enough shoulder, lol. I can't win .

I may just sell the fence, but I'd have to see what it's worth. I'm not into gouging as I've always been fair when trading or selling audio, high end Japanese knives or wood working gear.


----------

